# Vaimo saunoo saunassa



## Russianer

A phrase: A wife washes herself in a bath.

Is it possible to say:
Vaimo saunoo saunassa. (?)


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

I think that's possible. It sounds just a wee bit strange to me though, maybe because the word _saunassa _is not really necessary as it is already evident from the verb? But it's grammatically correct all right.


----------



## sakvaka

Sure, but we'd mostly stick to either _Vaimo saunoo_ (which could be interpreted as a parody of the song 'Poika saunoo' ) or simply _Vaimo on saunassa_.

As for the English translation, I'm sure there are better ones. How about _The wife is bathing in the sauna._ ?


----------



## Russianer

sakvaka said:


> Sure, but we'd mostly stick to either _Vaimo saunoo_ (which could be interpreted as a parody of the song 'Poika saunoo' ) or simply _Vaimo on saunassa_.



Kiitos! Благодарю! Тhank you. ))) 
-------------------------------------------------


sakvaka said:


> As for the English translation, I'm sure there are better ones. How about _The wife is bathing in the sauna._ ?



Well. It is good variant. But in our country Russia the words "сауна" (a sauna, 
in Russian language the word means dry bath for resting) and a word "баня" ("bath", usual bath for washing yourself) are two different terms with two different meanings. And if she is bathing in a bath then we don't say she is bathing in a sauna..


----------



## Tiuhti

Hello, all the above are good, but if you'd like to emphasize the bathing or washing aspect, you could use the verb _kylpeä_ or _peseytyä_, which aren't specific as to where they are done, so _vaimo kylpee saunassa_or _vaimo peseytyy saunassa_.


----------

